# Angrenzende Bits



## Techx (17. Nov 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bräuchte eure Hilfe bei einer Aufgabe ( siehe Screenshot ). Ich weis nicht ganz wie ich anfangen soll...

Grüße


----------



## mihe7 (18. Nov 2022)

Techx hat gesagt.:


> Ich weis nicht ganz wie ich anfangen soll...


Schreibe ein Programm, das eine Zahl "entgegen nimmt" (sic!). 

Mal ernsthaft, im Forum solltest Du erstmal beschreiben, womit Du genau ein Problem hast. Verstehst Du etwas an der Aufgabenstellung nicht? Was genau? Kommst Du an einer bestimmten Stelle nicht weiter? An welcher?

Ansonsten kann man nur den allgemeinen Tipp geben: Problem analysieren, Problem ggf. in Teilprobleme zerlegen, mit Zettel und Stift durchspielen, Algorithmus formulieren, in Code übersetzen.


----------

